# Morels



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Can you only find Morels in the Spring (April / May) timeframe?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Depending on your location the Morels are up outside that time frame, but here in Ohio that is about it. But there are other mushrooms you can pick throughout the rest of the year. Just be careful and be sure you know what your eating.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have heard of them out in the fall but thats just what I have heard. Do not know where. Black sponges


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Here in Ohio is usually over come late May.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm still finding them actually.









































































































In my freezer


----------

